
Ask HN: Should Technological Means of Fighting Global Warming Be a Priority? - CM30
As in, carbon dioxide filtering, making humans more able to survive higher temperatures&#x2F;worse conditions, engineering cities and stuff for rising sea levels, etc?<p>Because as much as people talk about changing habits, I strongly doubt it&#x27;s possible to change society&#x27;s behaviour enough to &#x27;fix&#x27; anything about now. Trying to restrict meat consumption od discourage upcoming countries from following US&#x2F;European consumerism patterns or asking people to limit driving would probably go down about as well as a lead balloon, and any party that tried to go any further would be rendered irrelevant in elections for the next four decades or so.<p>Just feels like technology is the only practical way to solve anything here, given how hard any alternatives would be.
======
sharemywin
This seems like it could help:

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-
culture/food/t...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-
culture/food/the-plate/2016/11/seaweed-may-be-the-solution-for-burping-cows/)

